# Band anyone?



## Hyashi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey all you musically inclined people! If you live in (or around) Houston, Texas, and play Guitar, Bass, Drums, or can sing really well, then post here! I am a drummer needing money for a bigger set.

PM me for details


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 7, 2008)

Hyashi said:


> Hey all you musically inclined people! If you live in (or around) Houston, Texas, and play Guitar, Bass, Drums, or can sing really well, then post here! I am a drummer needing money for a bigger set.
> 
> PM me for details



lol you dont even have to sing very well to be popular depending on the genre

btw what kinda of genre are you interested in?

and lolz you could spend every penny you earned for the rest of your life and you would not have been able to buy everything there is for drums at its highest quality.


----------



## Kume (Sep 7, 2008)

Dam it! I Wish i lived over there, id come play you a sick riff! 

*plays some Yngwei Malmsteen arpeggios*

Youtube his name if you dont know who he is


----------



## Cyrsynik (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Dam it! I Wish i lived over there, id come play you a sick riff!
> 
> *plays some Yngwei Malmsteen arpeggios*
> 
> Youtube his name if you dont know who he is



great guitarist is who he is lol, i love that kind of stuff. I would love to see him and Herman Li battle it out on the guitars lmao


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2008)

Cyrsynik said:


> I would love to see him and Herman Li battle it out on the guitars lmao



Not even a shred of contest here. Li would go down in flames.

/"Shred"? Get it? ...okay I'll stop.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Dam it! I Wish i lived over there, id come play you a sick riff!
> 
> *plays some Yngwei Malmsteen arpeggios*



Record and upload! :3

Edit: Oh wow, I should've just added this to my previous post.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 8, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> lol you dont even have to sing very well to be popular depending on the genre
> 
> btw what kinda of genre are you interested in?
> 
> and lolz you could spend every penny you earned for the rest of your life and you would not have been able to buy everything there is for drums at its highest quality.



1. True, but sometimes, you can't just be anyone and sing like Brad Delp
2. Mostly Classic Rock. My favorite bands include: Boston, Rush, Bon Jovi, and some Dragon Force (random right?)
3. (sigh) Unfortunately so, but I can get a freaking awesome set with that much. Right now my set is like an uber small beginners set, and that doesn't even count. But I can play most sets and know what I'm doing, so if you have your own, and you're interested, pm me!


----------



## Magikian (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, if I lived anywhere near there (I totally live in Australia xD), I'd play some bass with ya...

Thing is, I like metal, and I used to do screaming as back up vocals in my old band, so I'm not sure if I would be what you are looking for anyway.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 9, 2008)

Metal is cool and all, just not my favorite...


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 9, 2008)

UPDATE:

Well, I found a cool place to go to college in Boston, the Berkley School of Music, and it looks really good.

So if anyone lives in the Boston, Massachusetts area. you may be in luck!


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 12, 2008)

If I ever end up moving to houston for some strange reason, I'll be sure to contact you. For I am a mighty bassist, somewhat drummer and great singer! Mwuahaha!


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, the only thing I have to say to you is that you need to think of a reason quick, because in 2 and a half years, I'm probably moving to Boston.


----------



## Cearux (Sep 21, 2008)

You could always try recording with other artists via Email "postal severice" band type deal.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 22, 2008)

move to washington.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 27, 2008)

UPDATE

As you no doubt know, Hurricane Ike destroyed my power (along with my internet) other than that I'm fine....

@Cearux: I never really knew how that worked....

@emptyF: The state? or the city? either way, I don't know why I would....


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd join ya if I could.
But I'm always looking to collaborate
in one way or another.
Guitar(prog, jazz, and death metal)
Bass(slap bass)
Vocals(clean/death growl)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 28, 2008)

I would join up, but:
1. I live 2-3 states away.
2. I sing in a band already.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 28, 2008)

why do you people live SO FAR AWAY!!!??


----------



## emptyF (Oct 3, 2008)

the state, because it rocks here.  i was just saying, geography prohibits me from jamming with you sir.


----------

